# Lüftersteuerung im BIOS einstellen



## MDJ (13. April 2016)

*Lüftersteuerung im BIOS einstellen*

Hallo 
Ich habe ein paar Fragen:

Die erste Frage betrifft die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS von meinem "Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3".
Von einigen Mainboard-Herstellern kennt man es inzwischen, dass man im UEFI eine Lüfterkurve nutzen kann, um die Lüfter einzustellen. Leider ist das bei dem Mainboard nicht so. Man kann zwar ein grobes Lüfterprofil für einen Lüfter festlegen (z.B. Lautlos, Normal, Turbo), aber sobald man auf "manuell" umschaltet..... verstehe ich nicht, wie ich da etwas korrekt einstellen soll... die dort stehenden Einstellungen empfinde ich nicht wirklich selbst erklärend 
Wie erkenne ich da, welche Drehzahlen die Lüfter bei wieviel Grad Temperatur haben sollen? 


Zweite Frage:
Ich habe mir vorhin die Anleitung zu eurem "Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD5" runtergeladen, um zu sehen, wie dort die Lüftersteuerung ist. Aber da gibt es leider noch immer keine benutzerfreundliche Lüfterkurve, sondern auch nur die selben Einstellungen wie bei meinem H87-Board  
Ist in Zukunft schon etwas geplant, dass ihr ebenfalls so eine benutzerfreundliche Lüfterkurve bei euch einführt? Falls ja, besteht die Hoffnung, dass sie auch im BIOS bei derzeitig verfügbaren Mainboards eingefügt wird?


Dritte Frage:
Um die Gehäuselüfter auf meinem Mainboard (GA-H87-HD3) flexibler anpassen zu können, habe ich alternativ mal eure Software ausprobiert. Mit dieser konnte ich dann mit Hilfe einer Lüfterkurve jeden Gehäuselüfter einstellen.
Allerdings gab es bei der Software ein Problem. Obwohl die Software bei jedem Windows-Start automatisch geladen wurde, hat die Software nicht die Steuerung der Lüfter übernommen. Diese liefen normal mit der BIOS-Einstellung weiter. Erst wenn ich die Software in der Taskleiste angeklickt habe (Symbol rechts unten bei der Uhr) und diese somit einmal groß auf dem Desktop aufgerufen habe, griff die von mir erstellte Lüfterkurve. Vorher nicht, egal was ich probiert habe. Kann es sein, dass es ein Bug ist? Eine Neuinstallation hat leider nichts gebracht.


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. April 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im BIOS einstellen*

Hallo Herr *MDJ* 

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie  Unannehmlichkeiten hatten. 

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren              Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende Antwort für  Sie           erhalten:



> Die erste Frage betrifft die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS von meinem "Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3".
> Von einigen Mainboard-Herstellern kennt man es inzwischen, dass man im  UEFI eine Lüfterkurve nutzen kann, um die Lüfter einzustellen. Leider  ist das bei dem Mainboard nicht so. Man kann zwar ein grobes  Lüfterprofil für einen Lüfter festlegen (z.B. Lautlos, Normal, Turbo),  aber sobald man auf "manuell" umschaltet..... verstehe ich nicht, wie  ich da etwas korrekt einstellen soll... die dort stehenden Einstellungen  empfinde ich nicht wirklich selbst erklärend
> 
> 
> ...



Bei GIGABYTE  kann in der manuellen Lüftersteuerung die Steilheit der Lüfterkurve eingestelt werden.
Der User kan hier festlegen , wie stark die Lüfterdrehzahl  bezogen auf die Temperaturänderung ansteigt oder abgesenkt wird.
Eine Einstellung einer absoluten Drehzahl X bei Temperatur Y kannn hier nicht eingestellt werden.
Diese Möglichkeit bietet aber im App Center die S.I.V. Softwar mit der erweiterten Lüftersteuerung.
Vorraussetzung ist hier, das die Lüfter kalibriert wurden.



> Zweite Frage:
> Ich habe mir vorhin die Anleitung zu eurem "Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD5"  runtergeladen, um zu sehen, wie dort die Lüftersteuerung ist. Aber da  gibt es leider noch immer keine benutzerfreundliche Lüfterkurve, sondern  auch nur die selben Einstellungen wie bei meinem H87-Board
> Ist in Zukunft schon etwas geplant, dass ihr ebenfalls so eine  benutzerfreundliche Lüfterkurve bei euch einführt? Falls ja, besteht die  Hoffnung, dass sie auch im BIOS bei derzeitig verfügbaren Mainboards  eingefügt wird?



Gerne geben wir diesen Wunsch weiter an unser Team.



> Dritte Frage:
> Um die Gehäuselüfter auf meinem Mainboard (GA-H87-HD3) flexibler  anpassen zu können, habe ich alternativ mal eure Software ausprobiert.  Mit dieser konnte ich dann mit Hilfe einer Lüfterkurve jeden  Gehäuselüfter einstellen.
> Allerdings gab es bei der Software ein Problem. Obwohl die Software bei  jedem Windows-Start automatisch geladen wurde, hat die Software nicht  die Steuerung der Lüfter übernommen. Diese liefen normal mit der  BIOS-Einstellung weiter. Erst wenn ich die Software in der Taskleiste  angeklickt habe (Symbol rechts unten bei der Uhr) und diese somit einmal  groß auf dem Desktop aufgerufen habe, griff die von mir erstellte  Lüfterkurve. Vorher nicht, egal was ich probiert habe. Kann es sein,  dass es ein Bug ist? Eine Neuinstallation hat leider nichts gebracht.



Dieses Verhalten des App Centers und der Lüftersteuerung wurde vereinzelt gemeldet.
Wir konnten dieses Phänomen bisher nicht reproduzieren.

Möglicherweise liegt hier eine Wechselwirkung mit der Windows Konfiguration oder der individuellen Softwarekonfiguration vor.
Unser Tests haben wir wie folgt durchgeführt:
Das aktuelle Bios wird installiert.
Dann wird Windows sauber neu installiert.
Anschließend werden die aktuellen Treiber von unserer Supportseite installiert.
Das aktuelle App Centerund die aktuelle S.I.V. Software werden in die Standardverzeichnisse installiert.
Windows Updates werden installiert. 
Im App Center wird das automatische Update angestoßen.
Dann wird in der S.I.V. Software > Advanced Fan Control die Lüftersteuerung kalibriert.
Jetzt haben wir für die  Lüfter die Lüfterkurven erstellt und gespeichert.
Wenn das System heruntergefahren oder neu gestartet wurde wurde die Lüftersteuerung immer aktiv.
Es kann allerdings nach der Benutzeranmeldung bis zu 30s  dauern, bis die Lüfterregelung greift.

Ab hier müsste der Anwende dann selber aktiv werden und herausfinden, welche seiner ab jetzt installierten Anwendungen die Lüftersteuerung über das App Center und die S.I.V. Software stört.

*Sollte das alles nichts zum erwünschten Ziel führen, haben Sie folgende Möglichkeit:

*- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt                                  auf nehmen, Sie erreichen Sie unter der        deutschen               Festnetznummer             0402533040 und  mit       der "1"    verbinden    lasen.         Erreichbar sind   Sie   ab       9-18          Uhr    von Mo-FR.    Sie gehen   mit     Ihnen    alle         Einstellungen     schnell    und           verständlich    durch  und bekommen es auch hin. 

Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihre Anfrage zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## MDJ (14. April 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im BIOS einstellen*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Info 
Da die Gehäuselüfter ja an die Temperatur der CPU gekoppelt sind, ergibt sich bei mir folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich den Rechner anschalte und die CPU am Anfang eine Temperatur von unter 30°C hat, dann bleiben alle meine 3 Gehäuselüfter einfach aus... Erst wenn die Temperatur der CPU langsam steigt, sieht man wie die Lüfter immer mal zucken (Anlaufspannung noch zu gering). Irgendwann ist es dann soweit, dass die Lüfter nacheinander dann angehen und sich drehen. Aber schön ist das nicht. Ich hätte gerne, dass sie sich gleich von Anfang an drehen... 
(im BIOS sind die Lüfter auf "normal" eingestellt)



GBTTM schrieb:


> Bei GIGABYTE kann in der manuellen Lüftersteuerung die Steilheit der Lüfterkurve eingestelt werden.
> Der User kan hier festlegen , wie stark die Lüfterdrehzahl bezogen auf die Temperaturänderung ansteigt oder abgesenkt wird.


Gibt es da irgendwie eine logische Richtlinie? Denn mit den auswählbaren Werten ist es absolut nicht ersichtlich, wie sich die Lüfter verhalten. Somit müsste man immer mühselig probieren 
Ich mein... irgendjemand muss sich das doch ausgedacht haben 

Die  S.I.V. Software werde ich alternativ eventuell am Wochenende mal neu installieren und ausprobieren.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. April 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im BIOS einstellen*

Hallo Herr *MDJ* 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback, Anfrage  und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie  Unannehmlichkeiten hatten. 

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren               Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende Antwort für   Sie           erhalten:

Die Lüftersteuerung für die Systemlüfter hat einen eigenen Temperatursensor, der die Umgebungstempeatur im Gehäuse misst.
Die CPU Temperatur hat keinen direkten Einfluß auf die Steuerung der Systemlüfter.
Probieren Sie folgendes:

Stellen Sie die System_Fan Steuerung auf Manuell und wählen Sie für PWM Slope den maximalwert.
Wenn die Lüfter dann bei niedriger Temperatur immer noch zucken sollten Sie einmal ein anderes Lüfterfabrikat testen.


*Sollte das alles nichts zum erwünschten Ziel führen, haben Sie folgende Möglichkeit:

*- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt                                   auf nehmen, Sie erreichen Sie unter der         deutschen               Festnetznummer             0402533040 und   mit       der "1"    verbinden    lasen.         Erreichbar sind   Sie    ab       9-18          Uhr    von Mo-FR.    Sie gehen   mit     Ihnen     alle         Einstellungen     schnell    und           verständlich     durch  und bekommen es auch hin. 

Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihre Anfrage zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## MDJ (16. April 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im BIOS einstellen*



GBTTM schrieb:


> Die Lüftersteuerung für die Systemlüfter hat einen eigenen Temperatursensor, der die Umgebungstempeatur im Gehäuse misst.
> Die CPU Temperatur hat keinen direkten Einfluß auf die Steuerung der Systemlüfter.


Hallo 
Ich habe nach dem Tipp mal die Sensor-Temperaturen direkt nach dem Booten des Systems überprüft. In dem Tool "HWiNFO64" gibt es einen "System"-Temperatursensor. Wenn dieser die 26°C erreicht, fangen die Lüfter an zu drehen.
Habe zum Test mal einen Lüfter einer anderen Marke angeschlossen. Und tatsächlich, während die anderen Lüfter beim ersten Booten des Tages anfangs noch still standen, hat sich der Testlüfter schon von Anfang an gedreht! Also liegt es doch an den Gehäuselüfter, dass diese eine höhere Anlaufgeschwindigkeit benötigen. Solang die Lüfter eh automatisch nach 1-2 Minuten starten, dann kann ich damit leben, denn jetzt weis ich, dass es kein Defekt ist 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem eigenen Temperatursensor


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. April 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im BIOS einstellen*

Hallo Herr *MDJ* 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Start in die Woche.

Gruß GBTTM


----------

